# Battery life in Vexilar



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I have the old version before it was bought out by Vexilar...Hondex fl-8...I have it mounted to the original wood dave genz box...all I have ever used is a motorcycle battery to power it....was wondering how long on a single battery charge you can run your unit with the batteries it comes with now...Can you fish from sun up to sun down and then some??? On a motorcycle battery I can run it for about a weekend of constant fishing...then charge it....only problem is weight ...and have to be careful not to tip and get the battery acid on anything!! Looking at the pro's and cons since I now need to replace the old motorcycle battery.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I can get about 2 full days with the 12 volt 7 amp gell battery, however I always charge after each day. I only get two years life span out of a battery, but I fish 3-4 days a week all winter if there is ice. Might be able to get a little more than two years but don't want to take the chance, had a bad expeience one time. Battery took a crap and sat there pouting for awhile, wound up my lines and went home and bought a new battery.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I have the stock vexilar battery and just used it for 2 solid days and 1 half day and it is still well over 1/2 charge. I didn't check it with a meter but it still reads 100% on the battery gauge.

I will shut it off if I am in shallow water and can see but use it to set tip-up depth and check them for action once in a while.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I've used mine from sunup to sundown and a few hours the next evening and still had plenty of charge left. Sealed batteries are a lot nicer than using an old motorcycle battery and dealing with the acid problem like you mentioned.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I think you guys have me convinced...I am going to gander mt. today to get a 7amp battery and charger...Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Houghton laker said:


> I think you guys have me convinced...I am going to gander mt. today to get a 7amp battery and charger...Thanks for the opinions!


If you go to the one in Utica, look back where they have the underwater cameras. They were all marked $14.99. Supposed to be $19.99 Get yourself a deal.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Thanks mike!! Will do, that was the one I was going to!!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

If you are buying a battery look at the lens cover. I bought one to keep the snow out of the face of the flasher and it works really well.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

banditto, seems like the cover makes the lines a little blurry, not as clean and sharp. Does work good for keeping the snow,ice out.


----------



## sce-to-aux (Feb 3, 2004)

well, i went to gander mountain yesterday and bought 2 new batteries with chargers for 14.99ea. after reading about the good life some of you were getting. i also bought a led battery status meter. here is what i found using the led meter and a voltmeter. 1 of the older chargers i already had would only charge a battery to 12.5 volts max not enough to trigger the fully charged status on the led meter. another old charger would only charge a battery to 13.5 volts. again not enough to trigger the full charge status. (14.5 volts is full charge) one of my old batteries was doa according to led meter. two of the older batteries i thought i fully charged for 24 hours still needed 8 more hours of charge. i guess my point is that since i haven't seen a very low amp automatic charge shut off charger (500 mah)for these 7amp 12 volt batteries having that led status meter for 17.00 is well worth it. now i know when my batteries are really fully charged and that the older chargers( one was oem with my zercom flasher) weren't fully charging my batteries. i through out the older chargers and am ready to go when the ice comes back  hope this helps some people


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I measured the current draw on my Vex fl-18 at 230ma maximum. Using a 7Ah battery I came up with just a little over 30 hours of continuous use. That's a lot of fishing even for me.


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

ih772 said:


> I measured the current draw on my Vex fl-18 at 230ma maximum. Using a 7Ah battery I came up with just a little over 30 hours of continuous use. That's a lot of fishing even for me.


Sounds about right, before season I like to drain the batteries and fully recharge. This year I brought the Vex out of storage and turned it on in the den. After 27 hours it was still going strong.

Ed


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

ih772, I think you pretty much nailed it about 2 1/2 days or 30 hours, thats with a fully charged and not to old battery. A battery can only be charged so many times and it won't longer reach 100 percent.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

All I know is mine is fully recharged and now I can't go fishing. Come on cold!


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I saw with the vexilar ultra it comes with a 9amp battery


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

yep, a little heavier but a little longer running time.


----------

